# Grinding correctly



## Richaerd Wilkins (May 13, 2020)

I have a Sage Barista Express, the machine arrived with the top burr setting (Housed under the bean hopper), set at 6. I have just received some fresh roasted beans which were roasted yesterday (13th May 29020). I will leave them a week before trying to make coffee from them. I will use the single skin basket to make a double expresso. My question is, will I probably have to change this setting (6) when making coffee from fresh beans?

At present I am using cheap beans bought from a supermarket, I am using the single skin basket, top burr setting set at 3 and the grind wheel on the side of the machine set at 2, dosing 17g and getting 60g of coffee after 24 seconds.

Be kind folks, thank you.


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

Dose and brew ratio should help you nail the.

Dont have the machine or basket you use so cant tell you a suggested dose size to use so give the penny test a whirl. Place a penny on top of your tamped puck. Lock it into the group then remove it. If the penny has left an indent in your puck it means you got too much coffee in the basket. Drop the dose. If not you're all set on dose.

Most people would suggest a brew ratio between 1:2 & 1:3 in 27-32 seconds. Given your numbers so far I'd suggest a few clicks finer on the grind. This will reduce your yield and increase your shot time. Give that a spin and report back.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

First you say your top burr is 6 and will you have to change it, then you say your top burr is 3 and dial is at ...which is it? If you're already at top burr 3 I'd say you're in the range the Sage likes to operate at and it'd just be a case of dialling in with side dial when you get your new beans.

Once I changed my top burr from factory setting whatever that was, (6 I think) to 3, I just left it there. The initial problem was that the Sage BE grinder didn't go fine enough. Now it does, well it has for the last 8 or so different coffees I've tried so I think now the range is good. I now only move the side dial about.


----------

